# Tye Dye's 1st Walleye! Jordan R. 6-8



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Jordan River - At 5pm I received a call from BFT's In2Fishing that he knew of a walleye spot that he'd take me to. I was on it like stink on shiz and out of the door in minutes! By 6pm we arrived. I tossed a gold swimbait of tube dudes for 30mins and lost one fish. Then I switched to a fire tiger crank from tube dude....

BAM 1st cast it was assaulted by a 24 inch walleye! I got him netted and was one happy camper! A few casts later I nailed another walleye at 20 inches and beached him without the net. Tense but luckily he didn't snap off! For the next 3 hours we saw others catch walleyes but In2Fishing and his girlfriend remained skunked till I left a 9pm. We ran into his buddy lucas and his kid that I saw land a bluegill.

My very 1st walleye in black and white. It was 24 inches long!









My 2 Walleye's of the evening.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Well those are some pigs. Nice job on your firsts.


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## BIG NEWB (Sep 11, 2007)

Very nice


----------

